# Fastest Ship in the World



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

https://www.youtube.com/embed/qKrO5262fh4?rel=0

Good onya, mate!


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Samsette said:


> https://www.youtube.com/embed/qKrO5262fh4?rel=0
> 
> Good onya, mate!


Sensational! I had to play it again, Sam!
I know about Incat, of course and it's record in shipbuilding, but until now had not seen that video. Thanks for posting!(Thumb)

Taff


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

Not my old fashioned idea of a ship but a great credit to all concerned.

It also goes some way to restoring one's flagging faith in the fact that Australia, and especially Tasmania, doesn't do anything anymore.

Good luck to Incat.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Brilliant!

Thank you for posting!


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

not much use in heavy weather


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#6 

Reports written a hundred years ago and more tell of many mariners who, in heavy weather, would rather be at sea in a well-found sailing ship than in a steamer.

As to this new ship, her qualities in heavy weather will surely depend uon how she is handled? No doubt she would need to be nursed, in any event, but in every other respect she appears to be a significant advancement.


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Very impressive design and engineering. But just once, I would love to see the authorities test the evacuation gear in a Force 10 with the ship actually sinking!(EEK)


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Barrie Youde said:


> #6
> 
> Reports written a hundred years ago and more tell of many mariners who, in heavy weather, would rather be at sea in a well-found sailing ship than in a steamer.
> 
> As to this new ship, her qualities in heavy weather will surely depend uon how she is handled? No doubt she would need to be nursed, in any event, but in every other respect she appears to be a significant advancement.


It wouldn't be beyond the realms of possibility that her designers and builders had thought of that, Barrie. I'm sure her sea trials would be in Bass Strait.

Taff


----------



## Michael Taylor (Aug 31, 2008)

Come to Argentina and try it out where it will sail between Buenos Aires and Montevideo.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

As some posters stated try launching the rafts in a little wind.


----------



## John Jarman (Sep 17, 2009)

These 'cats' do provide sterling service around the world, but anyone who has done Poole to Cherbourg in the most foul weather, knows their limitations under those conditions.
Fabulous ship though.

JJ.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

As JJ indicates - In this part of the Channel they do tend to be the first to remain in harbour when it gets a bit rough out there. 

Possibly more for the comfort of passengers, and the crew who have to deal with them, rather then the capability of the vessel.


----------



## gde (Jul 5, 2008)

Just imagine if the vessel struck a shipping container/s lost overboard from a box boat ! and in the dark !


----------



## Michael Taylor (Aug 31, 2008)

And it can get rough in the Rio del Plata....ferries are often cancelled between the two countries.


----------



## oilkinger (Dec 17, 2008)

Gee whizz Mundrabilla - you're a bit tough on us down here in Tasmania. We make great beer, superlative whiskey and curried scallop pies that are succulent.
What more do you need ?


----------



## John Jarman (Sep 17, 2009)

Mad Landsman said:


> As JJ indicates - In this part of the Channel they do tend to be the first to remain in harbour when it gets a bit rough out there.
> 
> Possibly more for the comfort of passengers, and the crew who have to deal with them, rather then the capability of the vessel.


ML. Fortunately (or maybe unfortunately) ours wasn't cancelled and it didn't seem to be taking it any slower either. Felt like riding over rocks.
The toilets were constantly full of passengers calling for Hughey and Bert, if you could get as far as the toilet!! Crew notable for their absence, but we got to Cherbourg on time!!

JJ.


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

Do they sail it to South America or use a heavy lift ship?


----------



## Michael Taylor (Aug 31, 2008)

I believe like others on the Plata they are sailed at sea and not by heavy lift.


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

Michael Taylor said:


> I believe like others on the Plata they are sailed at sea and not by heavy lift.


Thanks Michael.
Certainly cheaper that way, I imagine.
Regards
Geoff (YM)


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

John Rogers said:


> As some posters stated try launching the rafts in a little wind.


I guess they'd put her side on to the wind and evacuate on the lee ward side.


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

oilkinger said:


> Gee whizz Mundrabilla - you're a bit tough on us down here in Tasmania. We make great beer, superlative whiskey and curried scallop pies that are succulent.
> What more do you need ?


Sorry Oilkinger. 
If I claim as my excuse that I was sticking to maritime matters will you believe me (haha)? 
Add some Tasmanian oysters and the odd crayfish to your list and I will be there for lunch.(Eat)
Regards
Geoff (YM)


----------

